# Matura ustna z j. polskiego - Język Internetu.

## largo3

Witam.

W środę zdaję maturę ustną z języka polskiego. Temat mojej prezentacji brzmi: Język Internetu. Zanalizuj różnorodność i specyfikację zjawiska w oparciu o zgromadzony materiał.

Interesuje mnie jakich pytań mogę się spodziewać ze strony komisji. O historię języka Internetu, a może o przyszłość lub proces jego ewolucji?

Pomyślałem, że może ktoś z forumowiczów miał na maturze podobny temat i pamięta jakie pytania zadawała mu komisja.

Dzięki za wszelkie odpowiedzi.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

ja mam 21.05 z polskiego  :Wink: 

czego mozesz sie spodziewac? jak dobrze zaprezentujesz, duzo przykladow, to moga zrezygnowac z pytan. a jak nie, to pewnie

- dlaczego wybrales ten temat

- czy uwazasz to za dobre

- czy twoim zdaniem grozi to zalamaniem jezyka polskiego

- czy mozna uzywac go potocznie

- czemu to w ogole sluzy

itp.

----------

## largo3

Dzięki. Też masz ten temat?

Ja mam w środę o 19:00. Mam cichą nadzieję, że komisja będzie już na tyle padnięta, że nie wyłapie ewentualnych potknięć.  :Wink: 

----------

## mistix

Powodzenie chłopaki na jutrzejszym pisemnym. Mam nadzieję, że tematy wam się spodobają.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> (... ) Nie matura, a chęć szczera zrobi z Ciebie oficera! Warto byś o tym pamiętał gdybyś w razie nie zdał (...)

 

A tutaj macie pewniaka na mature z Angielskiego.

 *Quote:*   

> Podczas pobytu w Wielkiej Brytanii kupileś ciągnikowy kultywator sprężynowy z zapasowym kompletem lemieszy półsztywnych i skaryfikatorem. Zauważyleś, że uszkodzone było łożysko toczne baryłkowe wachliwe w mimośrodzie oraz brakowało połączeń gwintowych ze śrubą pasowaną o trzpieniu stożkowym. Chcesz zgłosic jego reklamację. Napisz na czym polega problem oraz gdzie i kiedy nabyłes urządzenie i zaproponuj rozwiązanie problemu. Podpisz sie jako XYZ.

 

----------

## largo3

 *Quote:*   

> During my stay in Great Britain I bought a bed harrow with an extra set of crumblers and an overseeder. Unfortunatelly, I noticed, that the self-aligning double ball bearing is damaged at the eccentric element level and the thread connections with the flat head countersunk is missing. I wish to lodge a complaint...
> 
> ... I want my money back.
> 
> Sincerely XYZ

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mentorsct

largo3 - widze ze angielski masz opanowany  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Albo dobry słownik pod ręką  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

 :Laughing:  rownie dobrze mozna by im w assemblerze odpowiedziec  :Wink: 

nie, ja mam "katastroficzne wizje w literaturze i filmie. omow na wybranych przykladach"  :Smile: 

19:00?! ale dziwnie. u nas sa po 2 grupy dziennie. jedna na 8:00, druga jakos na 13:00. widocznie masz wieksze liceum...

a jak dzis poszlo? podstawa czy rozszerzenie?

ja pisalem rozszerzenie, ogolnie jestem zadowolony, ale jaki bedzie rezultat... zobaczymy... jeszcze jutro tylko angielski, w srode wos i spokoj. tylko ustne.

----------

## unK

ja pisałem podstawę i interpretację snu Łęckiej ;p ogólnie to zinterpretowałem go zupełnie inaczej niż w przykładowym wypracowaniu, ale powinno być ok.

----------

## largo3

Ja też pisałem podstawę tylko wybrałem pierwszy temat ("Oda do młodości" Mickiewicza i ten drugi wiersz). Poszło nawet dobrze...  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

beznadziejny dziś był ten angielski (podstawa), zwłaszcza słuchanie. czytanie całkiem całkiem, pisanie może być, tylko czy to prawda, że trzeba było napisać OD której sklep jest otwarty? bo jak tak, to idiotycznie i nielogiczne... ja oczywiście napisałem, że sklep jest otwarty DO 6 p.m...

----------

## largo3

Zgadzam sie - rozumienie ze sluchu było 'dziwne'. Co do tego sklepu to napisalem, że jest czynny do 4 pm.  :Wink:  Jakoś poszło...

BTW: http://matura.servis.pl/download/2008/ang_roz_PP_A.pdf

----------

## Poe

a, nawet nie patrze w ten klucz, tak samo jak nie patrze na polski i jutro nie popatrze na wos. szkoda nerwow, bo klucz jest tylko wskazówką w ocenianiu, większość leży po stronie egzaminatora, poza tym, z tego co wiem, pierwszego dnia sprawdzania matur komisje zabierają się za... poprawianie klucza, który zawsze jest błędny, więc nie ma się w większości przypadków czym sugerować.

co do angola i tego sklepu. po jaka cholere mam pisać OD której jest czynny...

----------

## largo3

To nie jest klucz tylko przykładowe rozwiązanie. 

Podobnie jak ja założyłeś że wyjście ma miejsce po południu? A tu raczej chodzi o poranny spacerek.  :Razz: 

Punkt w plecy...

----------

## Poe

owszem, założylem, że jestem w domu, a mój kumpel jest gdzieś na zajęciach, wróci po południu. Napisałem mu, że musiałem wyjść do Evy, bo jest chora, poprosiłem, zeby zrobił jakieś zakupy, bo jutro jest sobota i wszystko będzie zamknięte, a dziś jest sklep tylko do 6 pm, i że zostawiłem mu 20 'paundów' na biurku koło komputera, podpisalem się i tyle. logiczne, a jednak nie...

z resztą... http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/1742927,11,item.html

----------

## unK

 *Poe wrote:*   

> co do angola i tego sklepu. po jaka cholere mam pisać OD której jest czynny...

 

mi też się to wydało głupie, ale skoro chcieli, to napisałem, od której ; )

No i ten list formalny, który napisałem taki do końca formalny to nie był (Zakończyłem go zdaniem "thank you in advance"  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Poe

a ja wlasnie sie zorientowalem, ze walnalem niezla glupote, bo napisalem

"I look forward to any information which might be of help" zamiast "I look forward to _receiving_ any information which might be help"... i jeszcze chyba napisalem "maight" zamiast "might'.. by to szlag.. no ale to podstawa i niewiele mi obetna za poprawnosc jezykowa.... tak sadze..

----------

## caruso

Hmm, ja przestawiam polski 16 V. Angielski poziom podstawowy był imho łatwy, a listeningi akurat mi siadły  :Very Happy: , poza tym nagłośnienie w naszej szkole zostało bardzo dopieszczone. Odnośnie polskiego, http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/1742927,11,item.html, humaniści i ustawienie maturki z polskiego w ten sposób to porażka. U mnie to polegało na laniu wody, może coś z tego będzie, temat związany z lalką.

BTW, po maturce na jakieś studia informatyczne przydałoby się dostać   :Wink: 

---

largo3: może to głupie, ale zapytałbym co młodzi ludzie widzą w Internecie czy coś takiego.

----------

## largo3

@caruso: to wcale nie jest głupie. Nawet bez matury w tle warto się nad tym zastanowić. Dzięki.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *caruso wrote:*   

> co młodzi ludzie widzą w Internecie

 

Gołe baby :]

sorki, nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## caruso

Hmm, najlepiej jakiegoś humanistę spytać jakie można zadać pytania do czegoś takiego  :Very Happy: 

---

Yatmai: Głodnemu chleb na myśli   :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

- czy sądzisz, że kupowanie dzieciom neostrady na komunię spacza ich umysły oraz rozleniwia?

- czy sądzisz, opierając się na poprzednim pytaniu, że google gryzą?

- odnosząc się do twojego tematu, uważasz, że słownictwo ze stron typu sweetbrokacik.pl może wejść do języka mówionego?

- czy widząc w/w przykłady jesteś za czy przeciw aborcji uszkodzonych płodów?

 :Wink: 

----------

## largo3

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - odnosząc się do twojego tematu, uważasz, że słownictwo ze stron typu sweetbrokacik.pl może wejść do języka mówionego?

 

Mam to w bibliografii.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## c2p

Jak to dobrze, że ja maturę miałem rok temu. Polski ustny to czysta przyjemność (miałem temat "Od Verne'a do Lema. Ewolucja powieści s-f na wybranych przykładach.). Na początku też miałem wziąć jakiś temat o Internecie bo było kilka do wyboru, ale ostatecznie mi się odechciało  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Poe

no ja już mamn z głowy pisemne. dziś miałem wos i to by bylo na tyle  :Smile: 

najlepsze bylo to, jak błagalismy, zeby nie było map z jakimis dziwnymi krajami... było 5 + przyporządkować co robiły tam polskie kontyngenty wojskowe + pare innych głupich pytań, ale jak potem przeanalizowałem je z moim prof. z wosu, to okazalo sie, ze dobrze strzelalem  :Wink:  takze ogolnie jestem zadowolony, zobaczymy, jak przyjdą wyniki.

----------

